# building a cold smoker...



## buffalohonker (Nov 27, 2013)

Sat down at the drawing board yesterday and decided i was gonna build a cold smoker. I plan on using some skid tops that came in on paper at work. They are just pine with nothing on them, Clearly my plan is to build this as tight as possible but seeing how the company who made the tops just used misc pieces of wood some may be a little off. I guess where i am going here is if there are tiny cracks or gaps it will be fine because i want smoke to be able to escape a little anyway right? I plan on using this to mainly make LOX. The dimensions will be 24.5" wide, 16.5' deep and 42" tall. I will have 3 oven racks inside. Plan on purchasing a A-MAZE-N dust smoker for it.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 1, 2013)

Think you are on the right track. Long as you got intake at bottom and exaust at top. Bulding cold smoker myself. Missed first half of my football game. 8' And AMNPS to be used. Good luck













001.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Dec 1, 2013


----------



## buffalohonker (Dec 3, 2013)

how much "intake" do i need? just a few 1/2" holes?


----------



## donr (Dec 3, 2013)

You can certainly try to use it without drilling any holes.  Holes are always easy to add.  

I had to drill inlet & outlet holes in my electric Charbroil smoker for my AMNPS.

I drilled (3) 1/2" or 9/16" dia. holes in the bottom.

I drilled (3) 1" or 1-1/4" dia. holes in the top.

It works just fine.  

You could always cut a small rectangle out of the bottom.  Then screw the drop on in different amounts of overlap to vary the port size.

Don


----------



## dave17a (Dec 3, 2013)

Floor registers! Can control intake the are adjustable


----------

